

Show HN: Edit native mobile apps live without installing an SDK - jorlow
https://apptimize.com/demo

======
markwillis82
Sounds interesting. Only problem is your site is quite difficult to use on a
mobile.

Will bookmark and view later on a desktop though.

~~~
confiscate
Thanks!

We just added detection logic for mobile browsers. Feel free to view this on a
desktop for the best user experience!

------
cydarth
This is pretty neat although kinda laggy for me. How are you doing the phone
emulation?

~~~
DHowett
Thanks! We've been working on this for a while.

We've considered a couple solutions to the lag; the most promising one we've
come up with is to use a different framebuffer protocol. It wouldn't
necessarily fix the lag, but we could probably be a little smarter about how
we update regions to make it _feel_ smoother.

Regarding the phones: let's leave it at "chicanery." ;)

~~~
jcszephyr
very cool - I think a service like this is definitely the future.

regarding the streaming, I'm founder/ceo of appetize.io. Take a look at our
demo at [https://appetize.io/demo](https://appetize.io/demo) and lmk if you'd
like to chat. Maybe there's something we can do together. john at appetize dot
io

Cheers

------
SchizoDuckie
Wants an e-mail address before even showing me what's going on. No thanks.

------
khc
Doesn't work in Firefox 36.0 beta

------
keda
who's your target audience?

